

Ask HN: Would You Pay $7/mo for Server Monitoring? - monitry

I'm currently in process of examining a potential business of monitoring servers/systems.  You'd have a dashboard where you could hook in a connection to all your servers to see # of http connections, memory consumption, process performance.  Would this be something you'd be interested in?
======
xpose2000
Yes, but its already been done by both Server Density and New Relic.

